# New Rod



## keekee (Jun 25, 2004)

Looking to replace my ancor rods on my two king rigs this year. Anyone got any good info to give out? I dont want to spend a hole bunch of money on them because the only get used about three weeks a year, the rest of the time they say put up with the pen reels in the work shop.

Im thinking on the lines of a 12' rod with alot of back bone to stand the wieght of the spider sinker and staying bent all day in the sun off the end of the pier. The two I use now are only 10' I think a 12' may give me a little more distance.

Kee


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "keekee",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Anchor Rod*

Price effective and durable. Bass Pro Shop 12' Ocean Master.

Pinnacle/Silstar Shoreline Classic.

Both should be in the $ 100 range and will do exactly what you want them to do.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Take a look at the 12' Tica or Tsunami. I have 2 Ticas and 1 Tsunami both are great.


----------



## keekee (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks Guys!

Kee


----------



## browncow08 (Jun 16, 2004)

i use a 12 tica and sl30sh for my ancor rod. you could use a sl20sh but i use mine for drum/cobia too.


----------



## kelsch (Aug 7, 2003)

*Here's one*

I've got this one I can give you a deal on. Make me an offer!
Tica UEHA836502S, 2 pc/1 pc, spinning, X-Heavy (15-40 lb line), 4-10 oz., fast action- made maybe 20 casts with it.- I paid $110 new.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "b3butner",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.

Sorry for the delay!


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "kelsch",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.

Sorry for the delay!


----------



## tricks (Aug 1, 2004)

I just got a steal on a Pinnacle '12 foot rod on sale for 29.99 it's a knock off of the ugly stick anyway I really don't like long poles and almost took the '10 for the same price what do you guys think I don't surf fish but maybe once a year if that the other times I'm on a pier or the bank, should I keep the 12 footer because it was such a good price or will the 10 footer serve me just as well?
thanks.........Tricks


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "tricks",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

tricks said:


> I just got a steal on a Pinnacle '12 foot rod on sale for 29.99 it's a knock off of the ugly stick anyway I really don't like long poles and almost took the '10 for the same price what do you guys think I don't surf fish but maybe once a year if that the other times I'm on a pier or the bank, should I keep the 12 footer because it was such a good price or will the 10 footer serve me just as well?
> thanks.........Tricks


JMO, but keep the 12'er. It will work on piers and when you do go to the ocean you have a big rod.


----------

